# Image aus Applet an PHP Seite senden?



## Turkey1976 (4. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

in meinem nichtsignierten Applet wird ein Image erzeugt. Dieses Image möchte ich irgendwie abspeichern. Lokal geht das ja nicht. Ist es möglich das Image per POST an eine PHP Seite zu senden, damit es dort weiter verarbeitet werden kann?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Guest (4. Mrz 2008)

Ja, es ist möglich.


----------



## Turkey1976 (6. Mrz 2008)

Und wie mache ich das?


----------



## sparrow (6. Mrz 2008)

Wie  man aus Java mit einem PHP-Script kommuniziert


----------

